# Regarding Form2555 when jobs switched



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Dear All,

Regarding Form 2555 "Foreign Earned Income", I noticed I am unable to add two separate forms for two jobs (at least at freeflileable forms and HRBlock websites). In 2018, I had switched jobs and therefore unsuccessfully tried to include names of both the companies.

Is the above an issue or one is only required to include information on their current job but with total earned income in 2018 (from both jobs)? Thank you for your help.


Regards


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

The general advice seems to be to put your current or most recent foreign employer on the form line 3 and line 19 for that employer and then to use line 23 to capture info related to the second employer.


----------

